# Coot? Yum or yuck?



## KWaller

Has anyone ever tried eating a coot? Is it good or bad? How'd ya make it?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BuckeyeZac

I have never tried.. I was told that my buddy's dog wouldn't even chew on it.


----------



## ldrjay

Ive heard marinate in Sun dried tomato Italian dressing and fry is good

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## claytonhaske

My buddy ate one yesterday......he said it was dark, funky meat. But he ate it all, so.......idk?


----------



## firstflight111

there nasty birds to eat i dont care how you cook them ...


----------



## T-180

Ate one when I was 18 & smarter than my older brothers who told me not to ............. one of the worst things I ever had & never again !!!


----------



## BuckeyeHunter

Ive tried it, honestly I didn't think it was horrible. Not my main choice but edible. Better than most divers for sure. My step dad actually loves it?? Its not something I'd ever go out of my way to eat though.


----------



## snag

with the price of steel i never wasted a shot on a coot, never was that desperate for that kind of duck supper..


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Use em for dog training....that's about all they're good for


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

Coot and noodles!!!!!


----------



## Carpman

Deep fried anything is goood........


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Wrap it in bacon and deep fry.


----------



## catmando

Coot smoked w/cow chips. Yum...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nelliboy2

Best bird you will eat bar none. I'll trade you mallard for coots any day. Make sure you get all the fat off of them and cook them just like any other fowl. They are 90% veigaterian , they eat most of the same things that teal do.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nelliboy2

I really like them wrapped with bacon and then thrown in the smoker for 3-4 hours. They are so tender they will melt in your mouth. 

I really don't understand why they get a bad rap......more for me so lay off my cooters you dicks!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Nelliboy2 said:


> Best bird you will eat bar none. I'll trade you mallard for coots any day. Make sure you get all the fat off of them and cook them just like any other fowl. They are 90% veigaterian , they eat most of the same things that teal do.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I want to try some now.


----------

